
Show HN: WhoBuilt.me – A developer's portfolio - _ao789
http://whobuilt.me
======
_ao789
Ever need a portfolio to show potential employers?

This is a good way to keep track of what you worked on and then forget about
it until later..

------
coryl
Screenshots to see what the result is?

